# Bluetooth and mobile

## qeldroma

Hi again,

i recently tried to connect my pc and my handy. The PC got a bt-dongle, all working well as dmesg shows:

```
ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

```

And it seems to work:

```
# hcitool dev

Devices:

        hci0    00:0B:0D:04:1C:54

# hciconfig

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:0B:0D:04:1C:54 ACL MTU: 120:20 SCO MTU: 64:0

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:144 acl:0 sco:0 events:20 errors:0

        TX bytes:83 acl:0 sco:0 commands:17 errors:0

```

But when i try to get a connection with my handy, i only can see the handy, but the handy doesn'T see the pc?!

```
#hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

        00:15:B9:11:B4:C8       clock offset: 0x51d4    class: 0x7a0204

# hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:15:B9:11:B4:C8       SAMSUNG SGH-D600

```

On my mobile, i always get "No bluetooth-device found" after scanning. The mobile is of course set to "visible" and "security" is set to "off" for testing purposes.

Here my config:

```
# cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

options {

        autoinit yes;

        security auto;

        pairing multi;

        pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin

}

device {

        name "BlueZ (%d)";

        class 0x3e0100;

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        lm accept;

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

}

```

I deleted the comments for visibility. All other files are untouched..

Can someone help me?

Kind regards, Qeldroma

----------

## thesnowman

Can you post /etc/conf.d/bluetooth also?  Is sdpd running?

----------

## qeldroma

```

~# cat bluetooth

# Bluetooth configuraton file

# Start of hcid (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HCID_ENABLE=true

# Config file for hcid

HCID_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf"

# Start sdpd (allowed values are "true" and "false")

SDPD_ENABLE=true

# Start hidd (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HIDD_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to hidd

HIDD_OPTIONS=""

# Run hid2hci (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HID2HCI_ENABLE=false

# Bind rfcomm devices (allowed values are "true" and "false")

RFCOMM_ENABLE=true

# Config file for rfcomm

RFCOMM_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf"

# Start dund (allowed values are "true" and "false")

DUND_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to dund

DUND_OPTIONS="--listen --persist"

# Start pand (allowed values are "true" and "false")

PAND_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to pand

PAND_OPTIONS="--listen --role NAP"

```

Und sdp läuft  :Wink: 

Eine Idee?

----------

## qeldroma

Niemand?

----------

## qeldroma

*push*

----------

## Netset

What are you trying to do? The way you describe it, you're trying to connect from the mobile phone to the PC. With Nokia, the "search for devices" function in the bluetooth menu will only find audio devices such as a headset. Also the reason you cannot find the PC might be because the bluetooth stack is set to keep the PC invisible (I forgot where the setting for this is).

Have you looked at the excellent guide at Gentoo Wiki? Everything is there, and it at least worked for me. Read that, and if you still can't do what you want, post here again.

Regards. Igor

----------

## qeldroma

Yes, i read it. I want to SEND and RECEIVE Data, meaning files!

My mobile does support this option, so i want to try it.

And therefor, as you can see in the conf-files, i did everything right the way the howto tells, or did i?

I wouldn't post, if i wouldn't have problems..

----------

## Netset

I've compared your config files to mine and they are the same.

In your first post, you show that your PC can "see" your mobile phone. In order to send a file from the computer to the mobile phone you can use either the gnome-bluetooth package (as described in the wiki) or it's kde equivalent. For example to send, use 

```
 gnome-obex-send ./myfile
```

Hope that helps. Regards. Igor

----------

## qeldroma

I found something new:

class=0x3e0100; isn't set although it is configured?!

My device has got class=0x000000..

So it seems, that this is the prob? But where do i have to search the reason?

Kind regards, Qeldroma

----------

## qeldroma

**push**

----------

